# Expert Boat Detail



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

We have been so busy we haven't had time to catch up on the forum!:thumbup: We are a licensed and insured Boat Detailing Company that s located in the Gulf Breeze/Pensacola area. 7 years experience! 100's of references! We are about 2 weeks out right now , so call ahead and we will put your boat in the queue. We buy and sell boats too. We are approved to work in all the Marina-s from Ft. Walton to Orange Beach. Please give Chris or Tina a call for a free estimate. 850-572-6996 or 850-686-4452. We appreciate your business!


----------

